# Puppy rough biting and jumping on child



## TassoGSD (Mar 9, 2013)

We are having some issues with Tasso and this has been a great resource for me in the past. He is nipping like all puppies do, but has really been attacking my 10-year old son Connor who is on the spectrum with Autism. He is very high functioning and verbal. It does not happen when I am around, and my wife says he is barking, jumping and circling around. He will be calm with him on the floor one minute and then attack, even jumping on the couch too get at him. The kid has bite marks all over his arms. We think he is trying to play rough with him, but. Connor being Connor, backs up and kind of yells stop it in a higher voice and he is timid to grab the snout. We have been using a prong collar to correct now that he is 5 month old. He does not do it to my 5-year old daughter who is very big on training him and “bossing” him around. Other than that he is a good dog and doing well in his puppy obedience class. We just can't have this behavior as we got him to be a companion for Connor.


John T. McNamara, CFA
Senior Vice President
D.F. King & Co., Inc.
48 Wall Street
New York, NY 10005
T +1 (212) 269 5569
F +1 (212) 709 3324
M +1 (917) 373 0627
[email protected]
www.dfking.com


NOTICE: This email is confidential and may be privileged or otherwise protected from disclosure and is intended solely for the use of the named addressee(s). If you are not an intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any dissemination, distribution, printing, disclosure or use of the contents of this communication is strictly prohibited. If you received this transmission in error, please notify the sender by reply e-mail and delete this message and any attachment(s) hereto. Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Keep your dog leashed and do not let him have access to your son.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Do away with the prong collar as he is too young to be punished like that and the pup will associate the discomfort with your son.
Your pup should not have the freedom to bully your son. Good exercise, training and rewarding his good behavior, leashing and crating with good chew toys will work better. Involve your son in structured games and activities with the pup, but you will have to hold the leash. Never let Connor "grab the snout"; this will lead to more biting as your pup will see it as a game and learn that he can boss your son around. Consider hiring a trainer who works with the gentle training techniques for a few private sessions with your family in your home.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Try having Connor use the down and sit command or the leave it command , with treating. My 10 week old puppy is so good at that command now because everyone uses it, even our guests lol.
I found many videos on you tube to show you the down or leave it command.


----------



## TassoGSD (Mar 9, 2013)

We are doing the gentle aproach with him, the re-direction, treats etc. The trainer at the AKC club, the breeder and the trainer we had with our last GSD suggested the usuall grab his snoot, finger on the bottom lip, grab the fur around the neck etc. We have been using the prong, and used it on our last GSD, for walks. 

We have been having the kids work with us while we go through the basic obedience commands and he is fine with it. We walk him about 30 minute 2 times a day- and when the weather coperates my wife will take him to the park for a good mile walk. Weekends we all go. I was thinking that if I have Connor walk and work him on the leash if that would be a way to get them to work together. 

Additionally, he is being crate trained. We put him in when he cant be watched or if he needs to chill a little.. We do not make it a punishment-

When we had our first, it was just my wife and I so we were ablet to weather the puppy biting and stuff and he eventually grew out of it. Just now we want to lower the stress level on my son and get this little guy back on track.


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi- I'm actually having some success with the gentle command. It's teaching the kids to deal with dog and dog to deal with kids. If either is over hyper, dog gets crated for a little time, until we can all be calm and happy. Good luck- it's hard with kids and puppies together.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

holy crap after reading yr disclaimer i'm scared i got on some watch list by reading yr post.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

LauraJav said:


> Hi- I'm actually having some success with the gentle command. It's teaching the kids to deal with dog and dog to deal with kids. If either is over hyper, dog gets crated for a little time, until we can all be calm and happy. Good luck- *it's hard with kids and puppies together.*


Boy is that an understatement!

My 8 week old GSD just goes ballistic over my 18 month old daughter, and is constantly nipping her and tackling her. This is inbetween keeping the peace between my 8 year old Siamese cat and the dog.

I don't know have people have 3,4,5+ kids? :help:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

You need to keep them separate unless puppy is too tired to bite and jump. And keep puppy on a leash or long line. Keep working on manners but don't allow the puppy to even make contact on your son. I have a 6 year old ADHD daughter who is always running and moving fast and my puppy would want to chase and bite her. I had to keep her on a leash and tired as much as possible for months! Even now she struggles with it because she is high prey drive. But now she's old enough where she knows better and if she has something in her mouth she easily controls her impulses. I also had to teach my daughter not to run around the puppy. I also have a 10 month old baby and the puppy is 9 months. It's a lot of management at this age. It will get better. Promise. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TassoGSD (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks. We have a behaviorist coming in this afternoon and another trainer on Wednesday to see who we feel comfortable with. My friend was an NYPD SWAT team member and we spoke with one of the handlers there and we are going to bring Tasso there to maybe get involved in Shutzhund training as well. 

Did not realize my work disclaimer came in, I used it to spell check, that's all about the lawyers. 

Have a great weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

